# Great score today!



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I just picked up 10 dozen canning jars for $50! All are quarts and I got them for less than half price. Great way to start the day.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow.!! Doesn't happen to be a national chain store that may have them on sale? I had to go to walfart....


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

No got them off of Craigslist.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I saw a listing in my area 80 quarts for 15.00 but the 'area' is two hours away! :eyebulge: i don't live in the best area for finding things because I would spend way too much on fuel to go get them. 

Gosh...lucky find!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sweet deal. I was waiting for the post gardening season sales to start before I go shopping. Might need to start looking right away.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

That is a awesome deal. Great job!!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah I watch craigslist like a hawk in a tree above your free range chickens. 

I get a lot of FREE stuff from there. 3 goats, 30 chickens and 20 ducks so far this year. All are destined for freezer camp.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Every once in a while I see ads on CL for "will take your unwanted goats and chickens". I'm sure there are a bunch of people who collect livestock that way.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice grab. Craigslist is a treasure trove of goodies both cheap and free if you watch it enough. I browse several times a day, especially the free section.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Check the bulletin board at your local feed stores too. I saw free Rhode Island Reds and I think some free goats on the board today.


----------

